# Tiger wrap tutorial- part one



## Mark G

Figured since I was experimenting any way I'd try and explain how the tiger wrap works.

First- to give proper credit- I pretty much followed the instructions given in a back issue of rodmaker magazine. Scott Throop and Bill Colby were major contributors to the article and are generally acknowledged as developing the wrap.

If you can get your hands on a copy of the magazine it will do a much better job of teaching you the ropes than I can, but I'll give it a shot for those that don't have or can't get a copy.

The tiger wrap is a cool way to dress up a rod without having to do intricate weaves or diamond wraps. Each one is fairly unique, and there are many color combinations to explore.


The Basics.

The tiger wrap is essentially two layers of thread, and betweeen the layers is a coat of finish epoxy. The in between coat of epoxy is what give the finished wrap its 3d effect. The wrap works on the principle of the moiree effect. Google moiree for more info.


Thread choice for first layer. We need two thread colors for the first layer. Highly recommended combinations are black and white, or black and yellow- the more contrast the better the wrap stands out- but I have had good results with black and orange for a more subdued look.

The two thread sizes should be identical in size- all my wraps are done in A thread. For this experiment I am using black and white in regular nylon. The article in the mag recommends NCP for the lighter colored thread, but regular nylon for the black.

To get started I start a standard wrap in black and run it for a half inch or so. 











It's important to note that I am wrapping from left to right on the first layer of thread. When we add the top layer we will be going in the opposite direction- starting on the right end and working left.

At this point we want to add or "drop" in the white thread to our wrap. IF you already have this down, you can skip ahead a bit, I wanted to be detailed for those that haven't tried wrapping two colors at the same time.



We now take the white thread of spool and pull a few inches off, we trap the white thread under the last loop of black thread like so.











We need to lock the white thread in place so we turn the rod a few more times to add additional loops of black over the white. In the picture you will see that I have taped the spool of white thread to the blank, this makes it easier to add the next few wraps of black. It isn't necessary to tape it to the blank, but it helps.










after adding a few turns of the rod.










Now its time to start bringing in the white, unstrap the spool from the rod and bring the spool in front of the spool of black thread and slide it to the left of the black thread. In the pics I have shoved the black thread to the right slightly to make it easier to see the set up.










At this point we spin the rod and will be having both colors wrapping side by side. Depending on your set up this can be tricky. As illustrated I hold the spool of white between my thumb and finger providing just a touch of tension to the spool, the black thread is in the carrier and has a mechanical spool tensioner. My free hand (right) spins the rod, since I don't like trying to do this under power- its a headache if you have to stop and back up.

one more word on tension- you want this bottom layer of thread to be fairly loose- so don't wrap too tight.










If all goes well it should look like this after a couple of turns. Again I have left space in the threads for illustration purposes. Although you want fairly loose tension you do want to keep packing the turns against each other as you go.










keep going until you have the length you want, then we need to drop the white thread out of the wrap, just pull it back to the right under the last loop of black, then turn rod until the black has locked in the white. 













At that point the white can be cut. Keep turning the black until you have about an equal section of just black on each side of the two colored wrap. 

The finished bottom layer should be like this.










In that picture I have already burnished the wrap, this is what creates the tiger stripes we are after. When burnishing use short erractic strokes pushing some threads left and some right.

We don't want the threads to be perfectly parallel. In the next picture I have indicated where I pushed threads in opposite directions.










At this point the first layer of thread is wrapped and burnished. Since I used regular nylon thread the next step is to add color preserver.

After the color preserver has dried we add a layer of finish epoxy. I use high build thread master for this, we want a fairly thick coat of epoxy- you could use a couple of coats of light build as well.

Since my CP application is still drying it will be tomorrow before I finish the wrap. I know it doesn't look like much now, but stay tuned for part two.

BTW- I didn't do it for this exercise but if you wanted them you would put trim wraps at the left and right ends of the black thread.


----------



## KConrad

*Thanks!!*

Your explanation so far has been quite clear and well expressed. Good Job man!

I'm excited to see pt.2opcorn:


----------



## TreednNC

Thanks Mark! Been looking forward to this ever since you told me you were doing it! Cant wait for Tommy Wheeler to finally tell me where to meet him to pick up my next Fusion Mag to start on it!


----------

